# 40 Gallon breeder Vertical



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

I built this last summer. I can't believe its been a year already! :lol: 
But this is the first time I felt the tank was picture worthy.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I like this a lot! well done man


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I love it Caesar, especially the anubius in the bottom, and of course, orchids!


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, very cool. Very naturalistic, kind of inspiring...back to the drawing board I go!
Scott


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Very nice! What are you using to light it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks all,

I'm using a power compact balllast, two 65watt bulbs, one 7000K one 6500K. The top is actually wide enough to accommodate two of these ballasts, but I only use one because of the heat. I suppose if you only kept broms and such at the top, it would be no problem to double the lighting.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

MJ said:


> I like this a lot! well done man


Shouldn't that be......well done mate.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

You're right mate, it should have been mate, mate. Ever so sorry mate. It wont happen again mate :lol:


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Just asking for a little color.....sorry, didn't mean to stereotype.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Taller always looks cooler. My favorite tanks always have a nice amount of height. Well done...mate, I mean man.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet! what are housing in it?


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice looking tank. 
Is that glass you used for the door? If it is you just siliconed the hinges to it right?
-Dave


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I like that size a lot, time to hit up craigslist for a 40 breeder vert to put some of my tree frogs in.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll have to drop by some time in August, been busy lately. Got some plants for you.


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

Yowza! I'm using 40BR and looked at them wondering about doing vertical. You've acheived what I figured was impossible/impractical.

Good job!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

iljjlm said:


> Nice looking tank.
> Is that glass you used for the door? If it is you just siliconed the hinges to it right?
> -Dave



Yup and yup.

Thanks all for the comments.


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

this is very beautiful!


----------

